
We Want to Bring Cheap AF Parking to the World (Looking for CTO) - pmm621
We just launched our Company, On Air Parking, on Product Hunt and our goal is to give the world cheap AF parking.  Truly.  30% of traffic is due to people searching for parking.  The extra emissions from this is also terrible.  We&#x27;re currently raising a round and are going to donate 1 tree for every parking purchase (we&#x27;ve already done 30k transactions-- will do millions&#x2F; year). We think cheap AF parking will cut down emissions so people can do what&#x27;s right, and just park for cheap instead of circling the block 20 times.  We also know it as a fact that people like cheap parking.  We want to keep giving it to them.  If you&#x27;re a dope ass senior engineer we&#x27;d love to chat, we need a CTO and are raising $2M by 7&#x2F;15 for our next build and to scale :).  Thanks for being an awesome community Hacker News!!
======
blackflame7000
What role are you looking for the CTO to fulfill? What tech infrastructure do
you have currently, Any? Why are you raising money? Are you hoping Tech
problem + money = business? Where should we go for more info? Where should we
contact you if we're interested? Oh and WHAT IS YOUR PLAN TO SOLVE THE
PROBLEM?

Already seeing some Red-Flags that you aren't well prepared. No Offense.

